# Lets talk about Anavar



## Zeek (Jun 5, 2012)

Many people feel strongly about this compound, most men dismiss it as something for women.

 I am going to tell you guys straight up! If you can indeed get legit anavar and run it for at least 8 weeks at a dosage of at least 50mg per day, You will love this stuff!

 Minimal impact to your health and especially hemocrit, the only down side is slightly increased liver values and whacked out hdl.

 Leaning up is all in the diet as we all know but a clean diet + anavar will multiply this effect many times over! 


 Can you guys tell I'm itching to run a little var?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes and most people refer to it as gayavar lol.  I'm running it in my upcoming cycles and everyone can eff off.

Well its not to toxic like Dbol because it goes though the liver once. Also its great for a bridge. Heard it doesn't supress igf1, FSH HORMONE , gh and will actually raise them. Also heard lh has a rebounding effect as week. 


Just some fun facts that prob don't mean anything kids. Good day


----------



## Zeek (Jun 5, 2012)

That is pure ignorance from the "bro's"  I'm sure the var they have used was low dose D-bol or T-bol and the reason for that.

 Powerlifters were eating var like candy back in my power lifting days

 Wht it does is change the way your body looks, increase strength and assist in fat removal. Toss in some added LBM with minimal supression and sides and i want to see what else compares to it.

 Anadrol?  D-bol? winnie?  not even ion the same league with var for lasting results and I've run us pharm grade drol. Damn that was some good shit but as soon as I went of it was like someone stuck me with a pin and deflated me lol   was fun while on though


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 5, 2012)

Been thinking of running var I just keep getting banded up and have to stop cycle.

I'm thinking of lifting like Jane for awhile until my body can take the bang again or until after surgery!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't wait to run Var in my next cycle.  60mg/day for 8 weeks, and it's PEA so I know it's legit   Also pairing it with test prop, tren ace, and rips...itching to let the recomp begin!


----------



## grind4it (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm running PIN Var right now (one week in to 4 weeks on 4 weeks off and 4 weeks back on) at 50mg (25mg 2X ED). I have it stacked with 50mg Priviron, 500mg test C and 2iu of HGH. I call it my old man stack. I've just hooked up with Spongy and I'm hoping to gain some LM I can keep when the cycle ends.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I can't wait to run Var in my next cycle.  60mg/day for 8 weeks, and it's PEA so I know it's legit   Also pairing it with test prop, tren ace, and rips...itching to let the recomp begin!


I can't wait to see what you look like on this. You fucking big on 1 test only cycle. You little lucky cock! Lol you'll def will be unhuman like.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 6, 2012)

its pretty easy to find legit var


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> its pretty easy to find legit var



Had the same thoughts myself lol!

I see more liquid these days!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 6, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I can't wait to see what you look like on this. You fucking big on 1 test only cycle. You little lucky cock! Lol you'll def will be unhuman like.



Haha nah bro it's photoshop 



Cobra Strike said:


> its pretty easy to find legit var


 
LOL and wherrrrre might that be?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 6, 2012)

I will like to see what Var can do for me in a near future, got pretty good feeling on the Var I will run.


----------



## Jada (Jun 6, 2012)

Im also Lookin forward to trying var on my next cycle.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 7, 2012)

What will be the ideal dose for Var lets say for the end of a cycle after run 14weeks of Tpp/Npp/d-bol(first 6weeks) next 6weeks on Tppand Var (wks14-20)


----------



## JOMO (Jun 7, 2012)

Also patiently waiting for my next cycle to run var. Even worse waiting when you know how good yours is. Soon....


----------



## Bevo (Jun 12, 2012)

About to order some Pin Var hope its some good stuff! Never ran Var before so im itching to find out what it will do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2012)

Not for me... I've ran it twice now as high as 120mg per day. Just don't seem to care for it.  Probably cause I'm not one of you fairy pretty boys... I like being slightly overweight and bloated as phuk from my dbol! lol

Really though I just didn't experience the power I thought I should have from it on its own. I did however enjoy it stacked with winstrol at 50/50...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

I take offense to that pob!!!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 12, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> its pretty easy to find legit var



There's something fishy about that winky face


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jun 12, 2012)

i really like var but i was running it in the 75-125mg range. nothing ever made my body that hard 
and mine was liquid from a ug lab


----------



## gfunky (Jun 14, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not for me... I've ran it twice now as high as 120mg per day. Just don't seem to care for it.  Probably cause I'm not one of you fairy pretty boys... I like being slightly overweight and bloated as phuk from my dbol! lol
> 
> Really though I just didn't experience the power I thought I should have from it on its own. I did however enjoy it stacked with winstrol at 50/50...




Come one man you are pretty!  LOL


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> i really like var but i was running it in the 75-125mg range. nothing ever made my body that hard
> and mine was liquid from a ug lab


pretty high dose right??


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 13, 2012)

Ummmm the proper scientific name is GayAvar... 
Check the *Performance Omni-encyclopedia Bro-tanica (aka: POB)*

I look everything up there before claiming to know anything about it


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

ok, I just want to put something to rest here because I've seen many people mention and even refer to articles stating that Anavar is "not c-17 Alpha Alkylated".... THIS IS BAD INFORMATION!!! However, it is believed that most of the drug is metabolized OUTSIDE of the liver, making it's effect on liver values significantly less than the drug that was previously developed to serve the same purpose.... oxymetholone (Drol)

Look at the below diagram of an Anavar Molecule. See the red "OH" (hydroxide or hydroxyl group) that is attached at the 17th carbon chain? That's the alpha alkylation right there. If you don't believe me count the number of carbon chains.

So, to clarify, Anavar DOES pass through your liver twice, but much of it is metabolized before the second pass and is thus less stressful to your liver. Sorry guys, I just am trying to get peoplel to pass on correct information here. I know you all get the gist of how things works and why they work I just wanted to calrify, that's all 







ANAVAR  17b-hydroxy-*17a-methyl* 2oxa-5a-androstane-3-one


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh boy, I sucked at organic chemistry


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

then why does var seem so weak if it a c-17 compared with dbol or drol?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 13, 2012)

ken said:


> then why does var seem so weak if it a c-17 compared with dbol or drol?



Anavar is a magical drug at 100mg per day. If you lift hard, eat right and do cardio. It will increase your strength like trenbolone, and transform your body.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Anavar is a magical drug at 100mg per day. If you lift hard, eat right and do cardio. It will increase your strength like trenbolone, and transform your body.


at that dose dont you have the same side effects as drol or dbol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 13, 2012)

The safest AAS for a female to run. Great strength gains that won't vanish once you stop your cycle.


----------



## beasto (Jul 13, 2012)

Well the key is making sure you have good Var and running it at a dosage that is dependent to your body. I'm good with 75mg daily and it works wonders. Way better than Winny IMO. But all in all I love Dbol and A bombs.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 13, 2012)

beasto said:


> Well the key is making sure you have good Var and running it at a dosage that is dependent to your body. I'm good with 75mg daily and it works wonders. Way better than Winny IMO. But all in all I love Dbol and A bombs.



A woman's dosage is lower ..... I ran 20mg back in 2005 but the last couple of cycles that I ran were 10mg daily.

Do you know that they give Var to HIV positive (AIDS patients) to help them keep their muscle mass?


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 13, 2012)

ken said:


> at that dose dont you have the same side effects as drol or dbol



No you don't. You probably wouldn't get acne at all. You would not get bloating. You would notice great fat loss. Extreme hardness, along with pumps and fullness. Probably no high blood pressure at all. It would probably mess around with your cholesterol levels a bit though.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> No you don't. You probably wouldn't get acne at all. You would not get bloating. You would notice great fat loss. Extreme hardness, along with pumps and fullness. Probably no high blood pressure at all. It would probably mess around with your cholesterol levels a bit though.


hmm i must meet this anavar of which you speak lol


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

ken said:


> then why does var seem so weak if it a c-17 compared with dbol or drol?



Being c-17 doesn't have much to do with how strong it is compared to the drugs you mentioned here. yes, 1-mehtyl and non-methyl drugs are "weaker" but you still have to examine the qualities beyond that. Tbol is weaker than dbol but they are both c-17 mehtyls. The same can be said when you look at winstrol versus anadrol, very different actions. 

Another thing to think about.... the reason that primobolan and anadrol will give you the most "keepable" gains is because the gains are slower. A good rule of thumb is the quicker you gain, the quicker you can lose it. A slow steady gain of 20 lbs may not be more ideal than gaining 30 to 35 lbs and losing 10 to 15 after, but your body will like it because it's closer to homeostasis.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

Is it common for guys to throw this in with their TRT? What is it's effect on the levels comparatively in this situation? Ive seen guys on TRT mentioning it somewhat frequently and I know many are blasting & cruising  but where is this commonly placed into that? 

I have never used the var myself but if it is something I can use in conjunction with my TRT to assist in getting more lean body mass then where the fuck do I sign up.

This may not be the right spot for it and sorry for jacking the thread momentarily Zeke but if we have TRT/HRT guys here currently using it in conjunction with their treatment or have done in the past please share your experiences. Can certainly move this piece of it to the TRT/HRT forum if necessary.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Being c-17 doesn't have much to do with how strong it is compared to the drugs you mentioned here. yes, 1-mehtyl and non-methyl drugs are "weaker" but you still have to examine the qualities beyond that. Tbol is weaker than dbol but they are both c-17 mehtyls. The same can be said when you look at winstrol versus anadrol, very different actions.
> 
> Another thing to think about.... the reason that primobolan and anadrol will give you the most "keepable" gains is because the gains are slower. A good rule of thumb is the quicker you gain, the quicker you can lose it. A slow steady gain of 20 lbs may not be more ideal than gaining 30 to 35 lbs and losing 10 to 15 after, but your body will like it because it's closer to homeostasis.



 I'm 99.9% sure you meant to say anavar and not anadrol   when you discuss primobolan and anadrol along with keep-able gains


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

well im am gonna use var my next cycle after this one i jus started,im started out with tren a/test for 8 weeks then  drop the tren a,keep taking the test by itself for 2 weeks then add in var and Masteron prop for another 8-10 weeks,as Cobra said,i can get some "good var" lol


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I just ordered up some Var to use with my trt.  I'm going with 50 mg/day & we'll see how it goes.    Now all I have to do is end my current cycle.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 14, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I just ordered up some Var to use with my trt.  I'm going with 50 mg/day & we'll see how it goes.    Now all I have to do is end my current cycle.



sounds good brother,i run proviron with my trt and i love it as well


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 15, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I just ordered up some Var to use with my trt.  I'm going with 50 mg/day & we'll see how it goes.    Now all I have to do is end my current cycle.



How long with you be running it? I am interested in throwing it in with my TRT as well and want to hear from you on how it works for ya. How often do you have to do blood tests?


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm doing 8 weeks of Var.  I'll get bloods done around week 6


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Anavar*

cant talk about anavar without some good pics lol 

i wonder if zeek every saw these pics before lol )


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 16, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> How long with you be running it? I am interested in throwing it in with my TRT as well and want to hear from you on how it works for ya. How often do you have to do blood tests?


as is everyone


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

Good luck Ken. Hope the doc app is good and you can get some good Var. My run was nice. 50mg is a great dose of good anavar.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Anavar*



CLSMTH700 said:


> cant talk about anavar without some good pics lol
> 
> i wonder if zeek every saw these pics before lol )
> 
> ...


thats the same test that i get prescribed lol.....Watson


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Anavar*



Bullseye Forever said:


> thats the same test that i get prescribed lol.....Watson



good stuff ...  I like it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Anavar*



CLSMTH700 said:


> good stuff ...  I like it.



yes it is,thick as hell though


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 16, 2012)

ken said:


> as is everyone



EVERYONE!? No way...


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 16, 2012)

ok me i am


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok, so i've had half the gear for my next cycle arrive. And the Anavar is in the package!

So, now im like a fat girl with a freezer full of icecream - i keep walking past it, looking at it, cant wait to get on cycle....

Bugger it, im gonna start poppin them now! Its been 24 hours and i frickin cant wait any longer...

Two pills down the hatch!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 28, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Ok, so i've had half the gear for my next cycle arrive. And the Anavar is in the package!
> 
> So, now im like a fat girl with a freezer full of icecream - i keep walking past it, looking at it, cant wait to get on cycle....
> 
> ...



NO NO WAIT!! Haha. You really popped two of them? Hide those things somewere out of sight. Ive had mine for over 4 months and am still waiting another month to run it.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 29, 2012)

someone has a problem lol

believe me i know this because I suffer from same problem



sfstud33 said:


> Ok, so i've had half the gear for my next cycle arrive. And the Anavar is in the package!
> 
> So, now im like a fat girl with a freezer full of icecream - i keep walking past it, looking at it, cant wait to get on cycle....
> 
> ...


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 29, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> someone has a problem lol
> 
> believe me i know this because I suffer from same problem



Yeah!! Thought what the heck - it cant hurt to start up a week of anavar before the test arrives. I've got everything else, just the test im waiting on - but that should be here soon 

So i decided to do 80mg of Var a day until the test arrives. I'll probably continue that for about 6 weeks. I guess i should start another thread with my cycle details in once the last of my gear arrives. It will be test 600, mast 400 and var 80mg day. 16 weeker and very happy to be started.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 2, 2012)

What do you guys think about a var/winnie stack?


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 2, 2012)

The only winnie i ever had was from IP - nuff said. Oh, and a couple of dozen zambons - but i didn't like them. 
The var im taking now is working - i can feel the pump about an hour after i take it. Love it.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 2, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> The only winnie i ever had was from IP - nuff said. Oh, and a couple of dozen zambons - but i didn't like them.
> The var im taking now is working - i can feel the pump about an hour after i take it. Love it.



how are you spreading the annie throughout the day? Assuming they are 10mg...


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 2, 2012)

20mg tabs from CVL - two for breakfast and two for dinner - 8am and 8pm or close enough.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok lets keep the topic going with a question that is in the same realm.. 

 when capping your own Var, how about using something other than a protein powder or similar.. 
 say the effects your were shooting for was tightening up or cutting..  What compound or compounds would you use as the filler to enhance the effect you were shooting for. 

The gioal to to make the best cutter capsule with Var as it's main ingrediant. 
(as said in the first post --- yes cutting is in the diet - this is to aid that)


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 3, 2012)

basskiller said:


> Ok lets keep the topic going with a question that is in the same realm..
> 
> when capping your own Var, how about using something other than a protein powder or similar..
> say the effects your were shooting for was tightening up or cutting..  What compound or compounds would you use as the filler to enhance the effect you were shooting for.
> ...



I'll go there... DNP...


----------



## basskiller (Aug 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I'll go there... DNP...



interesting!!


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 4, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I'll go there... DNP...



Kill a brother why don't you? lol

What about something a little milder and just use a new twist on an old classic ECA?  Epehedrine, Caffeine, Anavar!


----------



## basskiller (Aug 4, 2012)

Jezebel said:


> Kill a brother why don't you? lol
> 
> What about something a little milder and just use a new twist on an old classic ECA?  Epehedrine, Caffeine, Anavar!



This was more on the lines of my thinking  while using something like alcar as the filler 
 or it could be Yohimbe/Caffeine/Anavar/alcar


----------



## basskiller (Aug 4, 2012)

OK.. here's the new experiment  

Yohimbine/ephedrine/anavar/alcar -- YEAA


Per capsule 
2.5mgs Yohimbine HCL 
20mg ephedrine hcl 
80mgs anavar 
filler - Acetyl-L-carnitine


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 9, 2012)

basskiller said:


> OK.. here's the new experiment
> 
> Yohimbine/ephedrine/anavar/alcar -- YEAA
> 
> ...



If that won't shred you nothing will


----------



## Yaya (Aug 15, 2012)

looking forward to starting var in a couple of weeks, will keep a log


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 15, 2012)

I will be starting some soon as well - can't wait!


----------



## Get Some (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks very nice Bass! I have always been a huge fan of yohimbine hcl. Alcar would make a nice filler, but grapefruit seed extract would be a good choice as well I think. I use that for all my caps now and it works well to increase absoprtion as I've noticed better results with smaller amounts.



basskiller said:


> OK.. here's the new experiment
> 
> Yohimbine/ephedrine/anavar/alcar -- YEAA
> 
> ...


----------



## alavov (Aug 19, 2012)

What dose of grapefruit extract do you use?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2012)

Var is one cool compound


----------



## JOMO (Aug 19, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Var is one cool compound



A man of few words! Hows it working for you bundy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2012)

JOMO said:


> A man of few words! Hows it working for you bundy?



it works great!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 20, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> it works great!



Im sold! Haha


----------

